# going back to university full time...dole?



## stanlee (4 Jul 2006)

Hello,
I will be going to university full time as a mature student in September this year. I have been receiving the dole since March this year. Am I entitled to be paid the dole while I am at university? I have been told that once you are on the dole for 6 months before entering university,then i am entitled to this.Is it 3 months / 6 months/ a year?


----------



## Ger (4 Jul 2006)

I think you need to be a year on welfare to qualify for "Back to Education Allowance" for third level & 6 months for some second level & VTOS. Best of luck.


----------



## stanlee (6 Jul 2006)

Hello Mr Gecko,
Thanks for that link...it states you should be 12 months claiming allowances but it doesnt seem to be in one length of time . From what I understand , I will be on the dole for 6 months before I go to university, but I will still qualify for the dole while Im in university because of the following:
I will be claiming the dole immediately before I start university and
I can count the 6 months I spent on a FAS course a few years ago towards the 12 months needed( 6 months on dole + 6 months with FAS= 12 months).
Am I right in this line of thought?


----------



## elcato (6 Jul 2006)

According to the SW website here which appears to be more up to date than OASIS you need to have been registered as unemployed and received 6 months or more payments in their current period of unemployment. It states 'immediately prior to commencing approved course' so timing could be an issue here. You will be very close to the deadline. Have you asked at your local SW centre ?


----------



## dublady (6 Jul 2006)

The link in the previous post is old. The current qualifying conditions are:

Qualifying Conditions
To qualify for the Back to Education Allowance (second level or third level options), a person must secure a place on an approved course (as specified above) *and satisfy the following conditions immediately prior to the commencement of the first year of the course:*

be at least 21 years of age (at least 24 years of age for an approved postgraduate qualification) and
be in receipt of one of the following social welfare payments for at least *6 months* (156 days) for Second Level Option (SLO) and *12 months* (312 days) for Third Level Option (TLO). *TLO may be approved at 9 months (234 days) if the BTEA applicant is a participant in the NEAP process (see Special Provisions) *
- Unemployment Assistance
- Unemployment Benefit
- Farm Assist
- One-Parent Family Payment
- Deserted Wife's Allowance
- Deserted Wife's Benefit
- Widow's/Widower's Non-Contributory Pension
- Widow's/Widower's Contributory Pension
- Prisoners Wife's Allowance
- Carer's Allowance (after ceasing caring responsibilities)
be at least 18 years of age and
be in receipt of one the following social welfare payments for at least *6 months* (156 days) for Second Level Option (SLO) and *12 months* (312 days) - September 2005 for Third Level Option (TLO):
- Disability Allowance
- Blind Pension
- Invalidity Pension
- Unemployability Supplement (based on a Life Disablement Pension)
*Note:* Periods spent on the Vocational Training Opportunities Scheme (VTOS), FÁS/Fáilte Ireland Training Course, FIT, Community Employment Scheme, Social Economy Programme, Rural Social Scheme, Back to Work Scheme, FÁS Job Initiative or Job Assist may count towards the qualifying period for BTEA purposes. A person may access the BTEA scheme directly from one of the above without having to establish an entitlement to a Social Welfare Payment. This provision applies only in cases where the BTEA applicant was in receipt of a relevant Social Welfare Payment immediately prior to participation in any of the above mentioned schemes.
In cases where there is a break (in excess of 4 weeks) between ceasing participation in VTOS FÁS/Fáilte Ireland Training Course, FIT, Community Employment, Social Economy Programme, Rural Social Scheme, Back to Work Scheme, FÁS Job Intiative or Job Assist and commencing an approved course of study, a person must establish an entitlement to a relevant Social Welfare payment in order to qualify for BTEA. 
*EXCEPTION:* Following the cessation of a Community Employment Scheme (CES), Social Economy Programme (SEP) or Rural Social Scheme (RSS) persons who were not in receipt of a relevant Social Welfare payment prior to commencing a CES/SEP/RSS may avail of the BTEA scheme. This condition applies *ONLY* to persons with disabilities or persons who gained access to the CES/SEP/RSS following an NDA referral. However, in cases where there is a break of more than 4 weeks between the cessation of CES/SEP/RSS and commencing an approved course, the applicant must establish an entitlement to a relevant Social Welfare payment.
*NOTE:* Periods spent on Disability Benefit can count towards the *6 month* qualifying period for Second Level (SLO) and *12 month* (312 days) / *9 months* (234 days) for Third Level (TLO), provided that at least 50% of the qualifying period was spent on the relevant Social Welfare Payment that actually qualifies the person for participation in the BTEA scheme.
*NOTE: *With effect from September 2006, time spent on Supplementary Welfare Allowance (SWA) or Direct Provision from the Health Service Executive can count towards the qualifying period for BTEA. This applies only in circumstances where the person establishes an entitlement to a relevant Social Welfare payment prior to commencing the first year of an approved course of study.
e. Aged between 18 and 20 and out of formal education for at least 2 years and
f. In receipt of Unemployment Assistance, Unemployment Benefit or One-Parent Family Payment for at least *6 months* (156 days) for Second Level Option (SLO) and *12 months* (312 days) for Third Level Option (TLO). *TLO may be approved at 9 months (234 days) if the BTEA applicant is a participant in the NEAP process (see Special Provisions)* 
Applicants must supply written confirmation from previous school/college confirming length of time out of formal education.
Periods spent on FÁS/Fáilte Ireland Training Courses, FÁS Job Initiative, Youth Reach or Job Assist can count towards the relevant qualifying period and may be regarded as periods out of formal education.
g. In receipt of Disability Benefit for *3 years* or more.
Other BTEA relevant qualifying payments can be used to make up the 3 year qualifying period for DB recipients provided that at least half of the 3 years i.e. 18 months is DB.
*NOTE: The Back to Education Allowance Scheme, which is administrative, is under constant review to ensure that it remains relevant to labour market conditions and keeps its focus on helping those most marginalised in terms of employability. In this context the eligibility criteria, for participation in the scheme, is subject to change from time to time. For curent information on the schemes eligibility conditions, please consult with your Social Welfare Local Office or Employment Support Service (Headquarters), Back to Education Schemes, Gandon House, Amiens Street, Dublin 1, (01) 7043759, (01) 7043912. *
*Special Provisions*

*9 month qualifying period under National Employment Action Plan (NEAP):*
With effect from 1 September 2005 the qualifying period for participation in the Third Level Option (TLO) of the BTEA scheme is 9 months for persons who are participating in the National Employment Action Plan (NEAP) process. This special provision applies only to persons whose pursuit of a third level course of study is assessed and recommended by a FÁS Employment Services Officer.
In order for a BTEA applicant to be considered under the NEAP 9 month provision, a FÁS Employment Services Officer is required to confirm course details on form BTEA/NEAP1. Completed form BTEA/NEAP1 should in turn be forwarded, *by applicant*, together with *BTE1* to the SWLO.

This is taken from here http://www.welfare.ie/foi/bte_all.html and is dated 30th June 2006.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ger (6 Jul 2006)

Try AEGIS or the mature student officer in your uni for advise.


----------

